# Porter-Cable PCB660DP 15"Floor Drill Press with Laser Guide and Light



## Tedstor

Very nice.
I was recently in the market for a new DP a conducted an exhaustive search and comparison of dozens of different models. My personal conclusion was that the Porter Cable was the best on the market- unless you looked at powermatic and other industrial models (which cost 3X more). I really admired the 4" quill stroke among the many other features the PC offered. I was days away from pulling the trigger on the PC when I lucked into a comparable, mint-condition Grizzly 7944 for $100. Honestly, the PC is a nicer machine over the Grizzly and is $150 less expensive when shipping is figured-in.


----------



## stevenhsieh

Very nice made table top

I am curious how did you attach it the drill press?


----------



## kdc68

Steven H - The machinist top has "t" slots milled in the table. One slot on each corner on an angle forming an X at the center. The top I made is two pieces of 3/4 melamine. The first piece I laid out lines from each corner to form an X just like the machinist top. I measured out from the center of the X to an equal measurement on all four lines and drilled a counterbore deep enough to except a washer and a nut. Then proceeded to drill through holes the diameter of the hex bolts that fit the machinist top "t" slots. When done I placed 4 hex bolts into the "t" slots of the machinist top. I placed the melamine top onto the machinist top manuvering the hex bolts until they dropped into the holes. I fastened the bolts down with washers and nuts. The counterbores ensured that the nuts were below the surface. Because the melanine top is oversized I was able to fasten the second piece of melamine to the first along the perimeter from underneath. I don't remember for sure the length of hex bolts I used , but seems like they were an inch long. The diameter is uncertain too, but the heads fit into the slots perfectly without much play.


----------



## NiteWalker

You did good.
The porter cable is arguably the best value on a floor standing press. The ridgid used to be a contender, but they jacked the price to $500; not even close to what it's worth (I own the ridgid).


----------



## kdc68

NiteWalker - Thanks. I researched all makes and models. The price was right (on sale to boot) and it really performs well


----------



## ellen35

I have this drill press and I agree with your evaluation. It is a very nice machine with a lousy table. I too fitted it with a new one.


----------



## kdc68

ellen35 - The OEM top may be great for a machinist, but hey, we are woodworkers !


----------



## shelly_b

i also have this dp and love it! no complaints from me


----------



## dnick

Thank's for your review. This goes on my wish list.


----------



## BigDawg

I too have this drill press. I agree with everything in your review, including the table. I checked quill runout with my "AlignIt" jig and there was .002" runout over the 4" stroke of the quill which I found acceptable.


----------



## Ottacat

I bought this drill press after this review brought it to my attention.

Very nice and full featured drill press for the money. I like the 4" stroke which has proved critical on a couple of recent projects over the 3 1/2" stroke on other ones I was looking at.

On the con side, I find the sliding nut thingy that sets the depth of the stroke to not be solid and that if one presses too hard it can slip. I also found he solid table doesn't easily lend itself to attaching 3rd party table / fences. I bought one from LV and right now I'm clamping it on until I can build a DIY clamping system on the bottom. Given this a baked over Delta you'd think they could get some of these things right. I don't know what percentage of drill presses are used by woodworkers and what percentage by metal workers but you would think that these could be better designed.

I truly wish SawStop would make a complete line of tools, they are about the only company I've seen that has actually decided that standard woodworking tools are for the most part extremely poorly designed and engineered (even without taking into account any safety systems).

Anyway, given it's competition I'd still buy this DP again and recommend it to others.


----------



## jimintx

Glad I found this review. I am thinking about what to do with my 25 yr old Craftsman. Maybe refurbish, maybe replace.

.


----------



## kdc68

jimintx….thanks for the comments….good luck with your drill press solution


----------



## redSLED

On my wish list. I'd also make my own similar table. Thanks for the write up.


----------



## kdc68

redSLED….I owned this a year before I wrote this review and still today after about two years of ownership I think this is a great drill press for the money


----------



## JHAstrello

Love the table you built and put on it. Also like the idea of the bigger footprint on the base. What did you use (material) under the DP?


----------



## kdc68

Thanks John…...I used a Harbor Freight Mobile Base. I have two layers of 3/4" plywood sandwiched together that is attached to the mobile base with small carriage bolts. I drilled holes in the corner brackets of the mobile base that mate to the carriage bolts. I also have carriage bolts that fasten the drill press base to the plywood. It's sturdy and stable. It's also real convenient to wheel it out from the corner when I use it.

Link for the Harbor Freight mobile base. I have about 5 more under other machines. Great bang for the buck
http://www.harborfreight.com/300-lb-capacity-mobile-base-95288.html


----------



## jacquesr

Hi guys,
Just bought this drill press.
I am not able to install the "chuck" assembly…
It all seems to fit, but even after banging on it to insert it into the main body, it won't stick.
Any idea what I could be doing wrong?
Tx


----------



## kdc68

*jacquesr….*

The only thing that comes to mind is the chuck has to be absolutely clean. No rust preventative and no debris.

You might what to post a forum to ask this rather than posting it here on my review. You will probably get more answers…..


----------



## JHAstrello

Bought mine this week at Lowes with a 10% coupon - even better deal. Looking forward to putting it together. I have several more HF Mobile bases on the shelf, so I'll likely use the same type of extended base made of scrap plywood and attach them to the base as described. Then I'll figure out what type of table/fence to put on it. Thanks again for all the great information and pic's here on the site.


----------



## kdc68

Sure thing *John*. Glad to be of some help.


----------



## BZManCustoms

Has anyone found a mortising jig that will fit on this drill press?


----------



## kdc68

> Has anyone found a mortising jig that will fit on this drill press?
> 
> - BZManCustoms


I tried and couldn't find a set that would fit. I use a forstner bit or brad point to remove most of the waste and chisel to clean them up. Works well. Probably easier than setting up a mortising attachment each time IMO.


----------



## PPK

Hi kdc68:
hopefully two quick questions: Is changing the speed easy? Is there a tension lever that you can just pull to loosen the belts without having to undo set screws?

second, I couldn't help but notice your dust collection: wouldn't it work better if you switched around that wye fitting so the dust doesn't have to go around a corner? I'm just curious. Maybe you've got a reason for that.


----------



## kdc68

> Hi kdc68:
> hopefully two quick questions: Is changing the speed easy? Is there a tension lever that you can just pull to loosen the belts without having to undo set screws?
> 
> second, I couldn t help but notice your dust collection: wouldn t it work better if you switched around that wye fitting so the dust doesn t have to go around a corner? I m just curious. Maybe you ve got a reason for that.
> 
> - PPK


Yeah speed changes are easy. There's a tension lever and a knob to loosen the pulleys, then manually switch the belts. I don't change them often. Can't remember the last time. I keep it in the same position for most all operations. 
Yeah I had the wye backwards. Bummer I had used this photo in the review. You are not the first to question it….Thanks for the questions


----------



## pb33

Finally pulled the trigger and replaced an old Chicago brand DP with this one from Lowes. Great DP. Only issue is that my delta mortising kit will not fit on this DP. Guess i'll have to sell it on eBay and do mortise/tenons the old fashioned way.


----------



## kdc68

> Finally pulled the trigger and replaced an old Chicago brand DP with this one from Lowes. Great DP. Only issue is that my delta mortising kit will not fit on this DP. Guess i ll have to sell it on eBay and do mortise/tenons the old fashioned way.
> 
> - pb33


Congrats. When I first bought mine I searched for a mortising attachment with no luck. I drill out most of the waste and clean them up with a chisel


----------



## BZManCustoms

FYI - - found a mortise option, they work fine and do speed up the clearing - - i have only used on pine and cedar to date but happy with performance. https://grauly.com/collections/multi-tools/products/easysquare


----------



## kdc68

> FYI - - found a mortise option, they work fine and do speed up the clearing - - i have only used on pine and cedar to date but happy with performance. https://grauly.com/collections/multi-tools/products/easysquare
> 
> - BZManCustoms


Thanks for the link. I'll check it out


----------

